
Engineering a Safer World - nerdy
https://mitpress.mit.edu/index.php?q=books/engineering-safer-world
======
nerdy
Free PDF download... how can we not?

"Nancy G. Leveson is Professor of Aeronautics and Astronautics and Engineering
Systems at MIT. An acknowledged leader in the field of safety engineering, she
has worked to improve safety in nearly every industry over the past thirty
years."

------
IndianAstronaut
I wonder if these principles can apply to software development and building
robust software systems.

